# I think I`m missing out here



## Guest (Jan 8, 2008)

I am using Polk Audio surroundbar,according to specs the lower range is 
-3dB limit 100Hz ; upper range -3dB limit 20Khz. Does this mean I am hearing nothing below 100Hz? 
When my subwoofer arrives should I set the crossover to 100 or higher as opposed to 80?
I read that about 95% of movie soundtrack is above 30Hz,how much is below 100Hz? I think I`m missing out on a lot using only the surroundbar.

Hear is link to lab test if it will help
http://www.hometheatermag.com/compactspeakers/0106polk/index2.html


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

It drops off like a cliff below 100Hz... yes, you are missing a lot. I would probably try 100Hz on the sub. 

You'll want to get REW setup so you can measure the response of your sub to see if you will need to smooth it out.


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

I have the same dilemma in my set up :yes::yes: ... but in your case you're lucky because you only have the soundbar, so I think you're safe setting the crossover at 100Hz, even at 90Hz or 80Hz you won't notice a big difference. 

My case is different, my speakers have different frequency response (35Hz, 65Hz, 80Hz, 120Hz and 130Hz) :duh: ...my receiver is set at 80HZ but I'm not sure if I'm missing something (maybe not, because the speakers with 120Hz and 130Hz are surrounds ... but who knows :sad


----------



## warpdrive (May 6, 2007)

yes, set the crossover to 100Hz when you get your sub.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

May even want to try 120, that soundbar is probably starting to roll off long before 100Hz.


----------



## MrPorterhouse (Jul 29, 2006)

nova said:


> May even want to try 120, that soundbar is probably starting to roll off long before 100Hz.


Yep, it probably is. Another thing is that as you set the crossover higher, especially about 80Hz, the placement of the sub will become somewhat limiting due to the fact that you'll be able to hear where your sub is with sound information above 80Hz. Normally, you don't want to hear the location of the sub, so you'll probably want to place your sub in the front of the room to help mask it.


----------



## conchyjoe7 (Aug 28, 2007)

Personally...my 2 cents worth: I'd set it at 120hz initially, with placement of it (the sub) up front. If that creates too much localization; then try 100hz, but you'll probably have a gap that will be noticeable at 100hz. Let us know how it goes...good luck!
Cheers,
Konky.


----------

